# Where to buy egg crates cheap



## Kathy

I'm not really finding any for sale on here, I've been running around to restaurants but no one seems to have any......any good sources you can point me to?


----------



## wraith

Go to Walmart and go into their deli or bakery section (most have one or the other) and ask them if they have any empty egg crates. Generally they will give you as many as you want since they go through so many eggs and toss them anyways. I got over fifty in one trip once, all free.


----------



## Kathy

Walmart, I never thought of Walmart.....I will go there tomorrow.  Gracias!


----------



## Venari

I got to the local bar and grill and buy about 25 for $0.00


----------



## Israel2004

This is where I bought mine from. http://www.eggcartons.com/category-exec/category_id/76/nm/Recycled_Pulp_Paper_Egg_Trays


----------



## SK8TERBOI

Here Is Where I get Mine from and it is by far the cheapest http://www.enasco.com/action/ProductDetail?sku=9716631J&userZIPCODE=92392#details


----------



## jebbewocky

Just find a farmer's market to buy your eggs from, and they will probably keep them in egg crates.  Or, go to a chain grocery store that uses cardboard egg crates.


----------



## blash

I buy mine new and untouched at ebay. Some used eggcrates are chemically treated with stuff to keep them from molding or even to keep away insects.

This can be a huge setback if you have big colonies and they die because someone gave you some used crates for free.


----------



## blackcadillac70

huddlehouse or wafflehouse will give them away.


----------



## H. laoticus

I just found this site:  http://www.flemingoutdoors.com/quail-egg-trays-paper.html

Not bad prices and they sell the 30 egg or 50 egg flats in packs of 10 for around $3-4.  With shipping it's 12 bucks.  Enasco.com is pretty cheap, but I don't need that much.  You can get them for free at certain places like many have said, but right now I don't have any places around to ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

